# Creepy mealworm dream!



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been on in a while (comp. issues). But I'm back and I wanted to share a dream that I had lasy night with you guys. In my dream I was in the spare bedroom where we keep our hedgies. And I noticed that there were some small beatles on the floor. And as I got closer to the closet there were more and more. And then when I opened to the closet the floor was covered with mealworms, aliens and beatles! I was freaking out and thought maybe some of mealworms escaped and started a colony. And then I woke up. I still have the ckeepy crawlies all over me lol. Have any of you guys had funny hedgie dreams? Share them!


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

I had a dream earlier this week that Avery was a zombie hedgie and for some reason this seemed completely normal to the dream me. I blame the fact that we watched The Walking Dead earlier that day.


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

lol I fed my guy mealies last night before bed..I just got him last saturday and just started feeding him mealworms a few days ago.. it's not my thing. Last night I fed him a big one that had legs and was so squirmy.. I almost threw up. So yeah last night I had a dream about mealworms. I don't remember it, but I know I did. lol.


----------



## wendyp (Feb 29, 2012)

Mine is not a dream, but still a mealie story. The other day I took my boys to buy some fresh worms for Miss Hilda. When we got home, they decided that the mealies would be just the most perfect pet for them. They used 3 tissue boxes a couple of TP tubes and built a house for the worms.  They went outside, got all the necessary additions and proceded to construct a most wonderful habitat for their new "pets". When they were trying to choose their perfect worms, they managed to dump the whole container of mealies on the carpet.  There were mealies all over my living room. It was really funny watching them try to rescue all of the escaped worms. Needless to say, there were a few that Miss Hilda got to clean up for us. My boys put their new pets in the habitat and it is still in their room--my little boy had to sleep with the worms in his bed :lol: The worms and the habitat were in their room for a couple of days--and next they want some crickets! Hedgies just keepin' it real.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahaha those dreams and stories are funny! Ive had a rough week and they put a smile on my face


----------

